# Oden vs McRoberts



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Josh McRoberts (Duke Recruit) vs Greg Oden (Lilely Pro)



> In typical McRoberts fashion, he had a strong game from top to bottom, going for 12 points, 10 rebounds, four assists and three blocks while playing all 32 minutes. Oden finished with 20 points (8-15 FG) , 12 rebounds and three blocked shots. While both big men had their strong points, it wasn't a "anything you can do, I can do better" affair.


Could go in the High School forum but I figure Oden is more likely to go pro after the next year. Also the HS forum doesnt get many views.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

is Oden a year younger?


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

McRoberts is coming out in 2005

Oden in 2006


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

McRoberts is going to Duke. Oden will go pro, most likely. Just clearing that up Jsimo.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah thats what I put in the first post...I suppose coming out is confusing...I mean coming out of HS.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Jsimo12</b>!
> Yeah thats what I put in the first post...I suppose coming out is confusing...I mean coming out of HS.


Yeah that's what I thought you said. Just didnt know how to word it.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

They play on the same AAU team and are friends. Oden is the better player than McRoberts though. It's not surprise to you is it?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> They play on the same AAU team and are friends. Oden is the better player than McRoberts though. It's not surprise to you is it?



good point, mcroberts will be a nice player down the road, troy murphy type but oden is a top of the draft player, he says he's going to college though. i am more inclined to take his word and guys like marvin williams who says he's staying at unc, we'll see.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

No its no surprise. Ive seen both play and Oden is better. He could make the jump and be the top pick. Again I see him in a college uni for at least one year. I think he will be a one and done in college.


----------



## Thorgal (Feb 1, 2003)

Gren Oden current stats anybody


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Oden says he wants to go to college and get a diploma. I think that he will go good on his word despite constant pressure from the media and other influences in his life.


----------



## BagFullOTreez (Apr 6, 2003)

You will see Greg Oden at the University of Indiana after his senior seasone.


----------



## Don Corleone (Sep 24, 2004)

You will see Greg Oden with the Atlanta Hawks after his senior season.

PG Chris Paul
SG Josh Childress
SF Josh Smith
PF Antoine Walker
C Greg Oden

That would be sick.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Only a fool turns down being the No. 1 pick out of HS. I mean nothing in life is guaranteed, but if this is, why would you not take it. Sometimes, you need to go for the sure thing when it's there. It's not like he's not going to get training in the pros (a year round, not 20 hours a week like the NCAA mandates). 

This guy is not going to college.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Only a fool turns down being the No. 1 pick out of HS. I mean nothing in life is guaranteed, but if this is, why would you not take it. Sometimes, you need to go for the sure thing when it's there. It's not like he's not going to get training in the pros (a year round, not 20 hours a week like the NCAA mandates).
> 
> This guy is not going to college.


If you read any of my posts on this board you know that Im very pro college. I think the HS to NBA jump should be relegated for lottery guarantee's. However if Oden is the number 1 choice I dont see how you pass that up. I mean just like HKF said life doesnt guarantee much and if thats a guarantee JUMP ON IT!


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Only a fool turns down being the No. 1 pick out of HS. [...] This guy is not going to college.


Still, as a character guy, Oden is different from most other HS prospects. The promises of players like Al Jefferson or Louis Williams to attend college aren't worth the paper they are written on. Oden, though is more in the David Robinson / Tim Duncan mold. Perhaps he will turn out to be the little sure-fire #1 selection that could and still spend at least one year with a top college program.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

If he goes to college he should just be nasty and got to UConn (Oden, Boone, Villanueva, Gay, Williams) or someplace and have his team tear up the NCAA.

If he really doesb ecome a humble hometown kid for Indiana that might be TOO loyal and full of character. Part of me says he should seek the best competition he can handle. Should he really play against Hagans and Davises when he can play against Ming, Howard, Stoudemire, etc.? Plus he gets to sit at home in mid March give or take and watch them probably try for the NBA playoffs and play in them.


----------

